# Do you like canvas strap?



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

Freestyle canvas strap


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Yes I do, would look great on my SNA411.

Is this a sales pitch!


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

Raymond Spanks said:


> Yes I do, would look great on my SNA411.
> 
> Is this a sales pitch!


 I'm strapmaker . and these are feedback photos from my customer

Thank you


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Your customer takes very stylised pictures.

Cheers


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Where are you based?

If you did a dark green with square/rectangle holes I might be interested


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello, I remember you from a while back. That strap looks great. I have just liked your fb page. I'll have a good look around in due course.


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

Raymond Spanks said:


> Your customer takes very stylised pictures.
> 
> Cheers


 yeah, he is a photographer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



it'salivejim said:


> Where are you based?
> 
> If you did a dark green with square/rectangle holes I might be interested


 i live in Viet Nam

I have made a green canvas strap. please see photo below . If you like i can punch rectangle holes




























Caller. said:


> Hello, I remember you from a while back. That strap looks great. I have just liked your fb page. I'll have a good look around in due course.


 i'm glad to hear that, thank you for remember me :laugh:


----------



## PhilipHudson (Aug 23, 2020)

I like more leather watch strap, canvas isn't looks good. In general, a leather strap looks much more stylish to me than any other. This is how the strap looks like. A quality watch must match a quality strap.



PhilipHudson said:


> I like more leather watch strap, canvas isn't looks good. In general, a leather strap looks much more stylish to me than any other.


----------

